# Flower Horn And Pleco



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Whats the success rate of keeping a flower horn with a pleco?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

SregoR said:


> Whats the success rate of keeping a flower horn with a pleco?


prolly 98% success rate









it will prolly never bother it, unless it gets in its terroritory and the FH will just run it off.


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Thats very good news. thanks can't wait to show of my FH


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i have a gold nugget in with mine, no problems yet. Infact the gn is not afraid to challenge my flowerhorn for territory.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i have a leopard pleco in with my FH.

i have 2 big pieces of bogwood that have awesome hiding spots under and in them. and the pleco has built a burrom underneath the one furthest from the FHs territory. the FH only goes after him if there's no food and he thinks the pleco is hiding something. but lately my FH hasnt tolerated anything, and i have the tank seperated









the pleco is going to go in with my Frontosas in their new growout tank. im thinking it will be an African 'looking' tank. with the frontosas(zebra stripes) and the leopard plec...lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well the ingredient with any success or failure in a tank is space. whats the tank size? if the tank permits both to grow to full size and then some, you should have 100% success. if its tight quarters, the chances drop. health drops with space. stress increases aggression in fish like flowerhorns. plecos can do fine with minimal space. but most plecos out grow the average tanks


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

plecos have a soft belly so if someone flips him over, the pleco usually gets









Other wise, you got a good chance!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

but they also have some pointy spine protecting the top side. so my fh never really attemps to bite him, just flairs and changes collor.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> but they also have some pointy spine protecting the top side. so my fh never really attemps to bite him, just flairs and changes collor.


True, they got armour to protect themselves.


----------

